# Passport expiry



## Moving2France (1 mo ago)

Hi,

I have a question about the visa application process I hoped you could help with please.

I have applied for a Talent Visa for France, which I believe lasts for 4 years. My child's passport expires before the 4 years (mine is fine).

I notice on the Gouv.fr website it states that the passport should be valid for 'at least three months longer than the expiry date of the visa requested'. Does this also apply to my child? One can only get 5 year passports in the UK and his passport was renewed just over a year ago, meaning that it will only be valid for 3-and-a-bit years.

What will the authorities do in this situation? Will they refuse my application because my child's passport is not valid for 4 years? Or will they issue a visa but only as long as the child's passport validity?

Seems a bit absurd to have to renew his passport when it was issued only just over a year ago.......not sure even if the UK government would allow me to renew it this soon after being issued anyway? 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as I know, the passeport talent visas are good for "up to" 4 years. I think it depends on the specific category you meet within the passport talent visa system and the specifics of your "project." Or, given the situation with your child, they may just decide to issue the visa for a 3 year period instead of a full 4. (The visa/residence permit is renewable.) Or, they might just treat your child like the do anyone else on a multi-year residence permit - i.e. just deal with it when the renewal period comes up. Depending on your child's age, chances are s/he won't actually need a "residence permit" - but after the passport has expired and a new one obtained, s/he may have to travel with the old passport (to "prove" that they have the residence permit/visa in the old passport) as well as the new one (that serves as their valid passport).


----------



## Moving2France (1 mo ago)

Ah, thank you very much, that makes sense.


----------

